# Happy Birthday kitchenelf!



## Andy M. (May 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday!

Long time no see. Drop by and say hello.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2020)

Hope you're having a wonderful birthday, kitchenelf! Ditto what Andy said [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Kitchen Elf.

I think it would be a hoot if she saw this greeting, and an even bigger surprise if she stopped in to say hello.


----------

